# Nagini...



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

having decided Nagini was an oddly coloured retic...

now i've found a bigger pic... I think she looks like a cross between a Retic and a Carpet Python... 

What do you think?? 










Sami


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

yeh retic x carpet


luke


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

to me it looks more PC x graphic designer


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

go to bed! 

miserable bugger. having some fun!! 

i'll be up in a min. xx


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

LOL
Goblet of Fire is on SkyMovies right now


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

id love it if there was a snake like her in real life, that pic makes her look really pretty


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

next plan then..... crossing retics with carpets....








Actually. Maybe not! 



Retics are prettier! Our Nagini is a Tiger Retic 

Sami


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Mmm looks more carpet to me when you lighten the image..

hang on will post lighter version..

N


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

N


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Looks like a scrub python to me?

John


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

Ah see you're forgetting one thing, Nagini was venomous :whistling2:


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

Can't say I care much for the snake, but the guy in the corner looks rather David Tennant-esque! :flrt:


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

lol yeah nagini was venoumous and 30ft lol hmmm can't thinkof a large venomous snake maybe she's a cross from many snakes lol, also maybe she's offspring from the basilisk from hp and chamber of secrets


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx (Oct 29, 2007)

deffinatly corn x rat :whistling2:


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Nagini encompasses all snakes and chooses her appearance based on her mood that century. In this picture she takes the form of a "Reticulated Carpet-Scrub Rattle-Python" from Babylonia


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

No, no, no, no ............ you all have it wrong, l think you will find that the latin is Lampropeltis horcruxii.

Otherwise known as a female snake being. 

Plus l thought she was only twelve foot?


----------



## eowyn (Mar 2, 2007)

neep_neep said:


> Can't say I care much for the snake, but the guy in the corner looks rather David Tennant-esque! :flrt:


you do know that it is DT?

and rory's right, shes not actually thaaaaat big.

xx


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

It was the Basilisk that was 30ft, I can't remember a size ever being mentioned for Nagini although we know he could eat people :lol2:

Anorak moment.....:Na_Na_Na_Na:

_In Hindu and Buddhist tradition, Nagas are a race of semi-divine snakes with great powers, and a female Naga is called a Nagini. Although we have never been told what kind of snake Nagini is, Nagas are traditionally depicted as large cobra-like snakes, and Nagini in GF1 was described as having an “ugly triangular head.” Nagas have an affinity for water, carry the Elixir of Life, and symbolize both fertility and immortality. In Malaysian tradition, the natural enemy of the Naga is a phoenix_

_*Taken from the HP Lexicon*_


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

eowyn said:


> you do know that it is DT?


That would be why then :lol2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> No, no, no, no ............ you all have it wrong, l think you will find that the latin is Lampropeltis horcruxii.


But she doesn't look anything LIKE a kingsnake!

How about _Pseudophis_ _horcruxii_? _Macronaja_ _horcruxii_? 



> Otherwise known as a female snake being.
> 
> Plus l thought she was only twelve foot?


It's weird. She's described in some scenes eating adult humans whole; in other scenes she's draped across one person's shoulders (i.e. Voldemort) and he isn't staggering under several stone of snake. I'd assume that the film representation is not wholly accurate, that she should be around thirty feet long but slender. Built like a retic rather that like a royal. I also read her as a BIG cobra-like snake, not as a python-like snake... but the bigger you are, the bulkier your body is likely to be.

The basilisk, as depicted in the film, was more than thirty feet in length. He was DEFINITELY more than six times a human's height. He also wasn't a snake, mind you - he had eyelids, external ears and what looked like a single-piece jawbone, which makes him firmly a giant legless lizard  _Ophisaurus_ _basiliscus_, anyone - and would he need a licence to keep one?


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

The size of Nagini does seem strange when she is supposed to be able to eat people, yet even in the book illustrations in the American books, she is depicted hanging around Voldermort.










Where as the Basilisk, well that's a mythical being, so the fact it had eye lids doesn't really matter when some Basilisk are shown with Rooster crown!!

_''born from a chicken's egg, hatched beneath a toad'' _

I think it was obvious thought that Rowling didn't know about snakes because even the Boa in the zoo winked at Harry :lol2:


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Wow!!

Now there is something we never thought of!!

DWAL, now Potter could have saved himself all the hassle and just had Voldemort done for not having the right licencing.

Mind you with so much of a problem with identification, perhaps CITES should be involved... did Voldemort have the right article tens??

It is not native to UK as a species, so that suggests smuggling!!

Customs should have been notified.

Plus l think Trading Standards would have a few thing to say.

Having said that all, l think all departments might have liked a word also with Hagrid about some of his more 'unusual species'.


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> next plan then..... crossing retics with carpets....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rubbish!!!:lol2: and i love both (ok carpets alot more!!) personally i see no carpet in that snake however....


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

Well if david tennant is in there Nagini is a retic x carpet x tardis , so it won't be difficult for it to eat people :lol2:


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

looks like a rockpython


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> It's weird. She's described in some scenes eating adult humans whole; in other scenes she's draped across one person's shoulders (i.e. Voldemort) and he isn't staggering under several stone of snake.


 


Sid.lola said:


> Nagini encompasses all snakes and chooses her appearance based on her mood ... In this picture she takes the form of a "Reticulated Carpet-Scrub Rattle-Python" from Babylonia


:lolsign:


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

peaches said:


> I think it was obvious thought that Rowling didn't know about snakes because even the Boa in the zoo winked at Harry :lol2:


 
:lol2: never noticed that!! How could I have missed it?!!


----------

